# Make fetch-recursive stops at perl



## sossego (Apr 1, 2013)

There is a security vulnerability for PERL versions 5.8 to 5.16 for a DoS attack.
I am aware of the possible repercussions if the file is downloaded.
What variable do I add to continue despite the warnings?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't set anything permanently.  If you absolutely know for certain that the vulnerability is not a problem, you can temporarily override the vulnerability check:
`# make fetch -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES`

See ports(7).


----------

